# Food HD



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20060627005910&newsLang=en

Any chance of seeing it in Dish line up???


----------



## zdman (May 26, 2006)

They do not mention Rachel Ray. Surely she will be in HD.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, the search feature is your friend. We have discussed this at length. It is expected to be added to Dish shortly after launch.


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

lakebum431 said:


> Yes, the search feature is your friend. We have discussed this at length. It is expected to be added to Dish shortly after launch.


Well, the launch date is June 30 but I havn't seen any info on channel uplink.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unless the Food Network is providing a test signal there would be little to uplink.

Welcome to Wednesday ... perhaps today or tomorrow would be a good day for some "Uplink Activity".


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

zdman said:


> They do not mention Rachel Ray. Surely she will be in HD.


Rachael Ray in HD. Sweet! :love1:


----------



## Creon007 (Mar 31, 2004)

gold silver or bronze which package for Food HD hope I don't have upgrade to see Rachael Ray in HD


----------



## ClevelandRob (Jun 22, 2006)

LtMunst said:


> Rachael Ray in HD. Sweet! :love1:


Sandra Lee in HD :bowdown:

I hope this is true. I'm getting installed on Sunday 7/2 and my wife might actually admit that my obsession with HD is warranted!


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

LtMunst said:


> Rachael Ray in HD. Sweet! :love1:


You must like chunky chicks. Giada De Laurentiis is where it's at. :allthumbs


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ndyclrk said:


> You must like chunky chicks. Giada De Laurentiis is where it's at. :allthumbs


:lol: Yup, a little junk in the trunk is ok.


----------



## Chop-Chop (Mar 8, 2006)

Creon007 said:


> gold silver or bronze which package for Food HD hope I don't have upgrade to see Rachael Ray in HD


Well since the SD version is listed in the HDbronze I would guess that Bronze would suffice


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

ndyclrk said:


> You must like chunky chicks. Giada De Laurentiis is where it's at. :allthumbs


YES ...YES ...and YES for Giada on HD

I thought that most of them were not chunky, they look that way because TV add 20 pounds and when you watch in low definition, it stretches the screen..! LOL


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Giada in HD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

LtMunst said:


> :lol: Yup, a little junk in the trunk is ok.


here you go....


----------



## ndyclrk (Jun 5, 2006)

socceteer said:


> YES ...YES ...and YES for Giada on HD
> 
> I thought that most of them were not chunky, they look that way because TV add 20 pounds and when you watch in low definition, it stretches the screen..! LOL


How many cameras do they have on her?


----------

